# Was haltet ihr von meinem Neuen PC?



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

Grafik :
* ** * *Zotac GTX260²
*Arbeitsspeicher :

*GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit *
CPU :

*Intel® Core™ i7-920 Prozessor*

Gehäuse : 

*Cooler Master CM 690 (NVIDIA Edition, Window Kit, Schwarz/Grün)*
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower

Festplatte:

*Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 500 GB*


Was haltet ihr davon?

MFG


----------



## Soramac (5. Mai 2009)

Sehr gut.

Damit kannste alles auf hochauflösend spielen. Sollten keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Mai 2009)

Mainboard, Netzteil und OS wären noch interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Gut gelungen , bis auf das Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

> Gut gelungen , bis auf das Gehäuse tongue.gif


was ist damit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß für 20 Euro weniger gabs des gleiche ohne GeForce Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wands aber von der Farbe passend weil ich 4 Grüne LED´s drin hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Ach , nur nicht mein Geschmack.. :] 
_


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Und den Ram. Spar dir das Geld und bau DDR3-1333Mhz mit gescheiten Latenzen ein, davon hast du mehr. Ich würde dir das GEiL 6GB TriKit (Klick) empfehlen, das rennt wie Sau. Hab ich selbst verbaut, gab auf meinem Mainboard (Maximus Extreme) keine Probleme und wurde sofort korrekt erkannt (Timings und Takt). Eine Nummer schneller mit CL6 gibts auch, das kostet aber knapp 140&#8364;, und das CL7-Kit läuft bei mir auch stabil auf CL6.

Kleiner Hinweiß am Rande: Die GTX260² AMP! gibts heute, und nur heute, im ZackZack bei Alternate für 169&#8364;. Klick


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

> einer Hinweiß am Rande: Die GTX260² AMP! gibts heute, und nur heute, im ZackZack bei Alternate für 169€. Klick



Ich habse für 199,99€ bei Alternate gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 Tag später ging der Preis runter^^
hab mich sehr geärgert^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Mein Hinweiß bzw. Ram auch mal überdenken Bei einem i7 würde ich auf jeden Fall ein TriKit nehmen!

Wenn unbedingt DDR3-1600Mhz, dann das hier: Klick


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

ich werd mir in nächster zeit nix mehr kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber warum ein Tri Kit?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

zwecks Tri-Channel. Das ist beim Core i7 nochmal ne Ecke schneller. 

Nen Vergleich findest du hier: Klick


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2009)

In meinen Augen wäre es viel sinnvoller gewesen, für 100 Euro 6 GB CL7-Speicher (1333) zu kaufen und dafür aber eine GTX285, anstelle der GTX260.
Der 920er ist nämlich so schnell, daß er aktuell von jeder Single-GPU ausgebremst wird. Hätte dich meiner Meinung nach viel weiter gebracht, als dieser teure 1600er Ram, von dem du wie Asoriel schon sagte nicht mal genug hast, um Triple-Channel zu nutzen.

Ansonsten natürlich geiler Rechner, keine Frage.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

achso, jetzt kapier ich erst, dass der Rechner schon gekauft ist, ich dachte, dass der Kauf noch aussteht. Naja, schade drum. Vielleicht kann man ja noch Teile zurückgeben/umtauschen.


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2009)

Nein nein - der Rechner ist schon gekauft. Er wollte nur mal "toller Rechner - voll cool Mann!" hoeren...


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

achso

Prinzipiell natürlich ne tolle Kiste, aber mit Verbesserungspotential. Naja, vor so einem Kauf sollte man besser nochmal nachfragen. Ich persönlich hätte ihn so nicht gebaut...schnellere+günstigere HDD, bessere Grafikkarte, sinnvollerer Ram. Netzteil/Mainboard weiß ich nicht, gibt ja keine Angabe Da hätte ich aber ein Enermax 82+ oder ein BeQuiet DarkPower Pro, bei dem Mainboard ein Asus P6T oder ein Rampage II Extreme genommen.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

Aber wie schon gesagt: Wasn da fuern Netzteil verbaut.
Ich zitier mal Asoriel: "LC Power. Nette Chinaböller" ( oder so aehnlich).

Hab da mal ne Frage zu meinem zukuenftigen Pc ( kein neuer Thread).
Koennter nochmal drüberschaun?!
Waere nett.

CPU:
Intel Q9550

Kühler:
Boxed ( jaja , ich muss halt net uebertakten.)

Mainboard:
Asus P5Q-Pro

Grafikkarte:
Zotac Geforce GTX 275 

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Straight Power 500 Watt ( E5; hab ich hier noch liegen)

Gehäuse:
NZXT Apollo

Ram:
G-SKill 800 Mhz CL4 4GB

DvD-Brenner:
LG GH22NS30/NS40

Festplatte:
Samsung HD 624JJ 640 GB

Dazu noch ein Headset:
Steel Series Siberia Full Size


Links:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=398

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...86&agid=659

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...73&agid=554

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...67&agid=599

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...57&agid=699

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...83&agid=689

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dazu muss ich halt dann selber zusammenbauen.
Was muss ich da genau beachten?!
Ram erden ( wie?).
CPU vonner Seite anfassen.
Was noch alles?!


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Willst jetzt wirklich in die 275 investieren? Sind doch "nurnoch" ein paar Monate bis zu den neuen..  

Sonst , gut gelungen.

Was du noch beachten musst? zB.

-Richtiges Werkzeug
-Saubere Finger
-Richtige Schrauben o.ä
-Wärmeleitpaste_


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2009)

Eigendlich fällt mir ansonsten nichts mehr ein. Dass man alles mit Sorgfalt macht und sich lieber etwas mehr Zeit nimmt sollte ja klar sein.
Du solltest halt damit anfangen, den Prozessor und den Kühler auf das Mainboard zu bauen, dann den Ram. Dann wird das ins gehäuse gemacht und der Rest kommt rein.
Ist eigendlich einfacher, als man denkt. Man muss nur wissen, welches Teil wo hin kommt und selbst wenn man mal irgendwas nicht findet, in den Handbüchern steht es (eigendlich) immer.

edit: Auf den Boxedkühlern ist doch meistens schon Wärmeleitpaste (oder was ähnliches) drauf, oder nicht?


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Willst jetzt wirklich in die 275 investieren? Sind doch "nurnoch" ein paar Monate bis zu den neuen..
> 
> Sonst , gut gelungen.
> 
> ...



is waermeleitpaste net auf boxed drauf?!
hab das schonmal gefragt klos meinte ja.
und was ist mit richtigen schrauben?!
sind die net dabei?
oder meinste, dass ich nix verwechseln sollte?!
wielange dauert das ganze dann eig., wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat?!


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Ram erden? WAS? Nein! Du musst dich selbst erden! Einfach ne Heizung anfassen vor dem Zusammenbau und bei den Teilen möglichst die Berührung mit den Kontakten vermeiden. Durch die Erdung wirst du deine statische Aufladung los, ohne das besteht die Möglichkeit, dass beim Anfassen Teile kaputt gehen (muss aber nicht sein)

Ansonsten...nix eigentlich. Beim Boxed ist eh schon die passende Menge WLP drauf (3 Streifen waren es bei mir, ist ja die selbe CPU)


Ansonsten vllt. mal bei HWV anrufen und fragen, ob die CPU das E0-Stepping hat.

Ansonsten sehr gute Zusammenstellung würde ich sagen!


Wenn du es noch NIE gemacht hast, aber schon ab und an Teile gewechselt, würde ich sagen, 90 Minuten. Wenn du das erste Mal in nen PC schaust => 2-3 Stunden. Wenn du es schon öfters gemacht hast, und den Rechner auch sauber verkabelst, würde ich auf ca. 45 Minuten tippen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Ja ist mit bei , ich meine natürlich auftragen - Freund hatte es schonmal vergessen :] /Edit : Achja , boxed..schon gut -.-*

Ja , nicht verwechseln - wenn du wüssest wie ich jede einzelne Schraube studiert hab als ich nur mal meinen CPU-Kühler abgeschraubt habe und sie ausversehen neben andere gelegt habe -.-


Hm , wenn du dir ganz in ruhe Zeit lässt denke ich 30min-1h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

Super. Danke!
Und das mit dem Ram Erden meinte ich ja so-.-
Hab mir son Video bei Chip angeguckt ( Google ist mein Freund).
Lohnt es sich dann eigentlich, vll. direkt Windoof 7 als OS draufzutuen?
Hab sonst hier XP Prof. rumliegen.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, spätestens am 1. Juli 2010 musst du es aktivieren oder neu formatieren. In Anbetracht dessen, dass ich es eh empfehle, ca. 1x im Jahr zu formatierne, ist es eigentlich egal. Da du sicher DX10 sehen willst, würde ich Win7 nehmen (aber nicht nur desshalb).

Wenn du eh vor hast, Win7 zu kaufen, ist die Entscheidung wohl klar


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

Okey.
Dann schnell nen Beta Key holen ( warn ja 5 gleiche) und downloaden...
Wieviele DvDs brauch ich dafuer?


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

1 DVD für die Iso, die Datei, die auf meiner Platte liegt (64Bit-Version welche ich dir auch empfehle) hat 3,18GB. 

"Schnell" musst du den Key nicht holen, und einen Beta-Key schon garnicht Das ist der Release Candidate, und nicht die Beta. Nutzen kannst du den wie gesagt bis zum 1. Juli 2010. Keys gibts unendlich viele.


Edit: minimitmit, auch wenn das ein schöner Rechner ist...nach grobem Überschlagen würde ich den nicht kaufen. Warte bis Ende des Jahres auf die neuen G300-Chips, ansonsten wirst du dich zu Tode aufregen. Außerdem kannst du für ein klein wenig Aufpreis schon einen Core i7 bekommen.

Also: Noch ein halbes Jahr gedulden, dann aber dafür richtig neue Sachen reinbauen für wahrscheinlich den selben Preis.


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2009)

Achso noch was wichtiges: NICHT auf einem Teppich zusammenbauen. Es ist schon jemandem passiert, dass der Statisch geladen war und damit
was das Mainboard Schrott. Also zumindest die Antistatikhülle vom Mainboard drunterlegen.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> 1 DVD für die Iso, die Datei, die auf meiner Platte liegt (64Bit-Version welche ich dir auch empfehle) hat 3,18GB.
> 
> "Schnell" musst du den Key nicht holen, und einen Beta-Key schon garnicht Das ist der Release Candidate, und nicht die Beta. Nutzen kannst du den wie gesagt bis zum 1. Juli 2010. Keys gibts unendlich viele.
> 
> ...



Ich hab aber jetzt nen Jahr drauf gewartet bzw. gespart.
Und ich upgrade das eh net ...
Werd das Ding ja mindestens 3-4 Jahre behalten.
Und nen I7 bringt kaum mehr in Spielen ( werden ja kaum 4 Kerne unterstuezt).
Grafik reicht mir in 1-2 Jahren auch mittlere.
Muss net den Ultra -Rechner haben, sonder nur einen , der auch laenger haelt.
Ausserdem sagt die Graka doch das Tempo an.
Was bringt mir dann ein I7, wenn die Graka nicht hinterherkommt.
Der lohnt doch nur bei Multi -Gpus.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

nein, absolut nicht. Außerdem werden die kommenden Spiele immer mehr auf Multicore setzen.

Sicher, der Rechner ist top, aber Ende des Jahres kommen eben die G300-Chips, welche ein richtiger Kracher werden, außerdem kannst du dann einen Core i7 verbauen.

Überlegs dir gut, Ende des Jahres werde ich nochmal darauf zurückkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Mai 2009)

Hm. Obwohl ich schön mehrere PCs zusammengebaut habe brauche ich jedesmal gut 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 Stunden.
Die Hardware an sich ist ja in einer paar Minuten im Gehäuse nur ich beschäftige mich ewig lang mit dem Verlegen der Kabel und am Ende reiß ich sie doch wieder auseinanden^^


----------



## Asoriel (5. Mai 2009)

naja, bei gescheiten Gehäusen gibts da nicht viel zu machen. Neue Mainboards haben den ATX-Stecker in der Regel rechts. Dann verlegst du die Kabel hinterm Mainboard-Tray und steckst sie ein. SATA sind oft (bei Asus zumindest) im rechten Winkel zum Board. Das was übrig ist, kannst du in die Festplattenkäfige packen, sei es mit Kabelbinder. 
Einzig das Stromkabel der Grafikkarte wird bei einer kurzen Karte in Verbindung mit einem Fenster zur Herausvorderung wenn man es verstecken will. Ist bei einem Kabel meiner Meinung nach aber nicht nötig.


----------



## EXclaw (5. Mai 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt: Wasn da fuern Netzteil verbaut.
> Ich zitier mal Asoriel: "LC Power. Nette Chinaböller" ( oder so aehnlich).
> 
> Hab da mal ne Frage zu meinem zukuenftigen Pc ( kein neuer Thread).
> ...



Ich hab mir den gleichen Rechner, nur mit 'ner HD4870 und 'nem GB EP45-DS3 Board geholt (: Zwar wird der Rechner nur noch als Datenrechner benutzt, aber die ~7 Monate waren toll (:


----------



## Wagga (5. Mai 2009)

Würde die HD tauschen, oder reichen wir 640 GB?
Entweder 2x 502 LJ oder 1x 103UJ.
Wenn dir aber 640 GB reichen, ist es ok.
Ansonsten war der postete PC I.O.
Auch wenn Ende des Jahres neue Karten kommen.
Im PCbereich kann man nie warten, will man warten, aufs neuste darf man sich nie einen kaufen.
Ist Tatsache.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (6. Mai 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Würde die HD tauschen, oder reichen wir 640 GB?
> Entweder 2x 502 LJ oder 1x 103UJ.
> Wenn dir aber 640 GB reichen, ist es ok.
> Ansonsten war der postete PC I.O.
> ...



Was will ich denn mit 1 TB?!
Ich brauch nie soviel .
Hab halt keine Filme oder so.
Dazu hab ich hier noch ne 200 Gb externe HDD.
Da is das wichtigste drauf.
Und zum Thema warten:
Bin da deiner Meinung.
Wenn die 300er Raus sind (bzw die neuen Radeons), wirds auch net mehr lange bis zu den 400ern (usw) werden.
Da kannste ewig warten.
Und bis Q4 warten?! Mit nem P4 2,8 Ghz , 1Gb DDR1, ner 7300 GS usw?!
NAE.
Spiel da mal Warhammer mit.
Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ( auch Effekte komplett aus), ruckelt das schon in Scenarios.


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Was will ich denn mit 1 TB?!
> Ich brauch nie soviel .
> Hab halt keine Filme oder so.
> Dazu hab ich hier noch ne 200 Gb externe HDD.



Ich hab 2,5 TB auf 3 Platten + eine 500GB externe 1,8" Platte.

Und der Platz reicht meist gerade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich hab 2,5 TB auf 3 Platten + eine 500GB externe 1,8" Platte.
> 
> Und der Platz reicht meist gerade so
> 
> ...



Was fuer Sachen hasten da alles drauf?
(Legale?) Musik bzw. (legale) Filme?!
Das Os nimmt ja keine 100.
Dann haette ich noch 540.
Warhammer hat 15.
525 waern uebrig.
Wofür brauch man das?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Ich wüsste auch wie ich die 2.5TB vollbekomme. Es gibt tausende Terrabyte Anime die noch geguckt werden wollen *g*


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

wow 20gb
selbstgedrehte filme sind schnell gross.. ok die mit cam jetzt nid so aber die am pc
und gibt viele z..b ich die noch einige cd's haben 

najo 2,5 terra brauch ich auch nid
hab ca 2 terra und 1,2 ca voll.  lieber zuviel als zuwenig platz volle platten sind langsam und backup findi ch auch noch wichtig ;D


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Was fuer Sachen hasten da alles drauf?
> (Legale?) Musik bzw. (legale) Filme?!
> Das Os nimmt ja keine 100.
> Dann haette ich noch 540.
> ...




Naja, auch Musik und Spiele.

Aber ich hab auch noch sehr viele Dateien und Programme für meine Arbeit drauf. 
Ich schätze allein 200-400GB Fotodokumentation der Baustelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zu meinem neuen PC:
Ist es vll doch sinnvoll, ne 4770 zu holen , und auf die neuen zu warten? Hab dann 140 Euro gespart, erstmal genuegend Power , und kauf mir dann im Q4 ne neue . Bzw Q1 2010.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich würde es so machen. Der GT300 von Nvidia soll im Herbst kommen und so, wie sich das anhört, kommt da was großes. Und der RV870 soll sogar noch etwas früher kommen.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Mai 2009)

Wieviel wird denn dann so eine Karte kosten?!
Ich koennte ca 250 ausgeben dann.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2009)

Das lässt sich schlecht erraten. Wenn ATI die bisherige Preispolitik beibehält, dann wäre ein RV870 wohl auch für ca. 250 zu haben. Kommt die Karte allerdings wirklich schon einige Monate früher, wie der GT300, dann wäre es auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, daß ATI etwas mehr verlangt.

Und was den GT300 betrifft, so lässt sich das gleiche Spiel fortsetzen. Nehmen wir an, der GT300 wird wieder um einiges schneller, als der RV870, dann könntest du auch deinen Arsch darauf verwetten, daß Nvidia den Preis irgendwo bei 400-500 Euro ansetzt.

Letzendlich alles Spekulationen. Es sind weder Preise, Ercheinungstermin noch genauo Eckdaten bekannt gegeben worden. Für den RV870 wird derzeit als Erscheinungstermin der späte Sommer genannt. Nvidia will irgendwann im Herbst oder gar kurz vor Weihnachten launchen.

Fest steht jedenfalls, daß der GT300 der ware Nachfolger des G80 werden soll. Er wird also an einigen Stellen mit einer neuen Architektur aufwarten können. Der RV870 hingegen wird, wie es bisher scheint, eine aufgebohrte 4870, mit feineren Fertigungsprozess.


----------



## Rethelion (6. Mai 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Wieviel wird denn dann so eine Karte kosten?!
> Ich koennte ca 250 ausgeben dann.



Das kann dir jetzt noch keiner genau sagen, aber ich würde mal die aktuellen Grafikkartenpreise nehmen(Low,Mid und Highend) und dazu 50€ addieren.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das lässt sich schlecht erraten. Wenn ATI die bisherige Preispolitik beibehält, dann wäre ein RV870 wohl auch für ca. 250 zu haben. Kommt die Karte allerdings wirklich schon einige Monate früher, wie der GT300, dann wäre es auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, daß ATI etwas mehr verlangt.
> 
> Und was den GT300 betrifft, so lässt sich das gleiche Spiel fortsetzen. Nehmen wir an, der GT300 wird wieder um einiges schneller, als der RV870, dann könntest du auch deinen Arsch darauf verwetten, daß Nvidia den Preis irgendwo bei 400-500 Euro ansetzt.
> 
> ...



Wuerde sich dann nicht doch die GTX 275 doch lohnen.
Dann wuerde ich damit ne Generation bis 2 ueberspringen....


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich würde wie gesagt überbrücken. Alles, was man bisher vom GT300 lesen konnte, hört sich verdammt gut an. Der könnte endlich mal wieder nen riesen Sprung nach vorn machen, so wie seiner Zeit beim Wechsel der 7er Generation zum G80.

Ich würde definitiv warten. Kauf dir eine ATI4830 oder so, mit der solltest du in nächster Zeit auch noch gut spielen können. Und Weihnachten holst du dir dann eine dicke GT300.


----------

